# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  sterile water ok???????

## freak1

so for some reason i cant find any bacteriostatic water in this cuty.i guess eveyone is on hgh lol.so will sterile water be just as fine?????thx guys

----------


## calstate23

> so for some reason i cant find any bacteriostatic water in this cuty.i guess eveyone is on hgh lol.so will sterile water be just as fine?????thx guys


Yes, it is fine but it does not store as long...Use within 5 days

----------

